# Working for a Newspaper



## tevo (Nov 11, 2013)

At this point I am jobless and in need of income, so I am looking to monetize my photography and other skills in any way possible. I am looking to contact a few local newspapers and shoot freelance. How should I approach this? I specialize in shooting sports, so would it be wise to contact the sports editor, or the senior producer? Should I try to sell myself as a SPORTS photographer, or just a photographer? I'm looking to increase my chances of success, as I am aware most newspapers are either not hiring any more photographers or ramping down their paid staff photogs.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 11, 2013)

Contact the sports editor or photo editor. Just donor contact the main editor Or whoever the higher up isThat's generally looked down upon, because it would be like contacting the CEO of a company for a job lol.

I would probably inquire about freelance work as well instead of being like "yo wassup, I'm to take pics for you." Lol


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Contact the sports editor or photo editor. Just donor contact the main editor Or whoever the higher up isThat's generally looked down upon, because it would be like contacting the CEO of a company for a job lol.
> 
> I would probably inquire about freelance work as well instead of being like "yo wassup, I'm to take pics for you." Lol



Thanks for the tip! I sent an email his way, wish me luck


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 12, 2013)

tevo said:


> Thanks for the tip! I sent an email his way, wish me luck



No problem. Sorry for the incoherence. I typed it on my phone. I meant to say DO NOT contact the chief editor lol. I hope they contact you back for work!

And if you don't already know this, the 2013 AP Stylebook would be infinitely helpful for writing effective cut lines for your photos. Maybe not so much for sports because most papers have a specific way that they like to present sports cut lines, but in general the AP Stylebook is the journalist's bible (only capitalized when referring to THE Bible  )


----------



## texkam (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you say oversaturated market?


Good luck.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 12, 2013)

1000 have probably emailed the newspaper already today


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2013)

texkam said:


> Can you say oversaturated market?
> 
> Good luck.



It's a long shot, I know. But I need a job so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 12, 2013)

I would contact the photo editor or chief photographer, or whoever leads the photo coverage. Unless you're approaching very small papers, the sports editor isn't likely to be scheduling freelancers for photo coverage.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 12, 2013)

texkam said:


> Can you say oversaturated market?
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Every photography market is over-saturated.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

In my area, the sports editors at all of the 18 chain-owned weekly papers do all the hiring and assigning of freelance sports photography....so... They pay based on XX for each assignment you show UP AT, no matter how many photos are run, or even if the story is killed, and then XX for each use of a photo, and the same amount for the page 1 "teasers", which are very small photos run right near the masthead, and/or on the section heads, like up by the "Sports" banner. At most smaller newspapers, sports photos seem to be one of the few areas where the writers, columnists, and editors feel that they can NOT both write and shoot, so that's a plus for you. You could easily end up covering prep sports for a local weekly paper, no problem.


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2013)

Derrel said:


> In my area, the sports editors at all of the 18 chain-owned weekly papers do all the hiring and assigning of freelance sports photography....so... They pay based on XX for each assignment you show UP AT, no matter how many photos are run, or even if the story is killed, and then XX for each use of a photo, and the same amount for the page 1 "teasers", which are very small photos run right near the masthead, and/or on the section heads, like up by the "Sports" banner. At most smaller newspapers, sports photos seem to be one of the few areas where the writers, columnists, and editors feel that they can NOT both write and shoot, so that's a plus for you. You could easily end up covering prep sports for a local weekly paper, no problem.



Thanks, this is reassuring. I contacted the sports ed of the San Jose Mercury News which is a reasonably large publication, and he forwarded me to the Photo editor. I am awaiting a reply. He did say that the Mercury does very little, if any freelance work. I am going to approach a few smaller local papers as well who I know have freelance photographers.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 12, 2013)

I think that the Mercury News is considered a very good photo newspaper, so I would be a little surprised if you were successful in getting many assignments from them. This has nothing to do with you or your ability, but with the fact that they probably already have more than enough freelancers. 

I do agree with Derrel that you stand a good chance of shooting high school sports for a local paper. I do completely disagree with his statement about sports editors assigning freelances, but that just means that things are done differently in different place. If I were you, I would email both photo and sports people at the publications you're targeting. Also, if you're really interested in shooting sports, contact the schools too. There may be some opportunities with them.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 12, 2013)

If you believe that you are good enough to shoot a bit of everything just push the photojournalist angle, don't pigeon hole yourself into one area.  It's tough these days working for papers.

Since 2000 photographers at newspapers have seen a decrease in jobs by 43%, being the hardest hit in the newspaper cuts.


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> If you believe that you are good enough to shoot a bit of everything just push the photojournalist angle, don't pigeon hole yourself into one area.  It's tough these days working for papers.
> 
> Since 2000 photographers at newspapers have seen a decrease in jobs by 43%, being the hardest hit in the newspaper cuts.



I see your point. I will keep this in mind with the next paper I contact.


----------



## griffin86 (Nov 12, 2013)

Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.


----------



## tevo (Nov 12, 2013)

griffin86 said:


> Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.



Take me with you


----------



## griffin86 (Nov 13, 2013)

tevo said:


> griffin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.
> ...



Only if you bring cookies.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 13, 2013)

What are hockey cards?


----------



## griffin86 (Nov 13, 2013)

AlanKlein said:


> What are hockey cards?


http://www.canadianhockeycards.com/images/0910UpperDeckCrosby.jpg


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2013)

griffin86 said:


> Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.




What town are you living in?


----------



## griffin86 (Nov 13, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> griffin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.
> ...



Tisdale


----------



## griffin86 (Nov 13, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> griffin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I walked into the newspaper and asked them about printings hockey cards. They asked if I did sports photography and I said yes, they asked if I could do all their sporting events. Must have been at the right place at the right time I guess. Small newspaper though.
> ...



Tisdale, Sk


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ya pretty small town, I don't expect there is a huge number of local photographers.


----------

